# The Throng of Kazad Hazkal comes forth!



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi all,
I'm beginning my newest project, a lovely Dwarf army for WHFB and I thought I'd do it all in a diary sort-of format.

I made a huge purchase and it arrived today, so here's what I'll be working with:

Battle For Skull Pass
12 Dwarf Warriors
10 Dwarf Thunderers
8 Miners
1 Dwarf Thane
1 Dwarf Dragon Slayer
1 Dwarf Cannon w/ three crew
Dwarf Army Box
2 Dwarf Cannon/Organ Guns w/ crew
40 Thunderers/Quarellers
40 Warriors/Longbeards
20 Miners
Other Stuff
1 Dwarf Lord & Battle Standard set
1 Gyrocopter
1 Dwarf Bolt-thrower
1 Dwarf Champion (the Direct Exclusive one smoking his pipe, with a great axe in the other hand)
1 Dwarf Master Engineer
1 Dwarf Runelord
...both box sets also contibute a whole fleet of pony/wagon combos, too!


The plan is, as they'll be from Kazad Hazkal ("New Hold" I'm translating it as...) to go with a color scheme of reds and browns.

I'm going to start assembling the Warriors from the Skull Pass box set first, as they'll require less work than the more detailed ones from the Army box. I've in mind to paint up a unit or war-machine, then a character (as a reward for the grueling work of doing up a whole unit... and an excuse to really take my time with detail work and stuff).

So, as of 11:50 pm on Nov. 12, 2007, this is where I'm at:


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

*Insomnia Pays Off*

Okay, it's now 9:09 am, Nov. 13.

I couldn't sleep much, so I started on one of my units: the Miners from the Army Box (someone wanted to see them, so I figured to indulge her...).

I've put together ten of them, in two ranks so far. 

Ten more to go.

The pics aren't the best, but the more I fiddle and practice with it (it's borrowed) the better I seem to get. One of these pics is actually nicely detailed and focused. Now, all I have to do is figure out what I did differently with that one.

At this rate, these guys might see some paint before the week's over. At very least, they'll be based and primed.

That's an oath.

Sorry, seemed appropriate.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

awesome, look forward to this. maybe move it to ongoing projects?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Agreed, moved to Ongoing Projects.


Looking forward to this one TauFire.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Me, too! I just love to step on some stunties with some Bloodbulls!


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

*More Progress!*

Wednesday, November 14 10:14 am

Got in from work this morning @6:15 or so, loafed around a bit, ate a little and zoned out watching ESPNews (my brother's a Production Supervisor there, so I feel like an insider... heh heh, right) for a bit before showering and taking my meds before going to bed.

In bed all of ten minutes before I decide, "Hell with it, I'm doing some more work on the project."

First up, seeing as I wasn't too happy with how I had put the prospector together, I attacked him and pulled his arms and backpack off, and replaced the Rock Drill and attachment backpack. I'm much happier with the look of it, even though, game-wise, the unit might not be as useful as before. my unit of Miners that came with the BfSP box has a Rock-drill, though, so it won't cripple my army.

Up next was the remaining ten miners.

Amazing at how quickly they assemble!

Took some pics (I think I'm getting a bit better with it, now...) and am over-all, happy with my progress.

I'm especially happy that I got through the whole unit being able to only use one of the picks with the candle on it. I don't really like it. Middle guy, back rank got it.

Tomorrow, I'll do the first step in basing 'em, so the glue and sand can dry overnight, and Friday morning I'll seal that, so Saturday I'll prime them, most likely.

Another thing to note, I originally intended to use the cloth banner for the unit (and all my other units, to unify the army), but when I was 'dry-fitting' it onto the banner-bearer, it came way too close to the little burning candle on his helmet. That just didn't make using it make a whole lot of sense to me, nor did it look quite right, so I went with the icon.

I have so many extra bits, packs and doo-dads, not to mention four carts w/ponies and a ridiculous amount of mining paraphernalia (add in the pony & cart from BfSP, and I've got *five* of the little fellas!) that once the army as it is now is closing in on done, I'll likely look toward making up some little 'mining encampment' scenery stuff.

I'll post some pics of the little fellas tomorrow, once I've glued some sand and rocks on the bases (FYI, the brown Altoids™ tin in the pics behind them is where i keep my modelling sand... I've a Wintergreen Altoids™ tin with a green color I use for my static grass, too).

Comments welcome, as always.

P.S. I posted a junky pic of my Tau army's Shas'o in the Gallery, too, if anyone's interested.

Edit: Caught a spelling error. Spelling errors annoy me.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Thursday, November 15, 8:26 am.

The first part of detailing the bases is done. When it dries, I'll put a thinned down coat of white glue over it to seal it on. Then it'll go another night drying, then I'll be ready to prime 'em.

So far, I'm happy with my progress.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Looking good, never really seen or faced a fully painted and finished Dwarf army so I'll be watching this wih great interest!

Keep up the great work, have you decided on a colourscheme already?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Same here, hephesto. I regularly play 2 dwarf armies, though neither is painted. Both commanders are pretty good, though, and I still enjoy the games.

TFAC, I don't normally base the models before I paint, but rather after. I'm thinking that maybe I'm doing it backward?

Still looking forward to this. Thanks for showing it all step-by-step!


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

I started basing my minis pre=paint a number of years ago, for whatever reason... can't really recall the exact impetus, actually.

I do know that it makes painting the bases easier and cleaner, for me, anyways.

Thanks for the comments, folks!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice project mate - good to see that you have fully planned everything out and got your stuff together. Looking forward to seeing how this all pans out. Great start.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

hephesto said:


> Keep up the great work, have you decided on a colourscheme already?



Thanks again for the comments and following the project. This diary format is actually a great motivator for me to really focus on this, especially now that people are watching.

As for color scheme, I'm looking at a bright, bold red as the army's main color, with other colors probably varying unit by unit, but mostly being subdued earth tones, like Khaki and tan and such.

So, to bring it all up to speed: Friday, November 16 2007:

Watered-down white glue applied to the sand on the bases.

I've got to go to the nearest store that sells GW stuff tomorrow, as I'm completely out of black primer, and I don't really want to do these guys with white, as I think they'll end up too bright for dirty, grubby Miners if I do.

So, by my count, this unit will be roughly 275 points, at unit strength 20, with full command and blasting charges!

A good start, I think.

Edit: Caught a spelling error... I grew up with a professional proof-reader for a mom, so I get a bit quirky when it comes to my spelling.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Sounds like a very fitting color combo for your Stunties.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Sunday November 18, 2007:

The unit is primed and drying.

Tonight, after I'm done watching some football and having a few beers, I'll likely start with some paint.

I'm going to start with the back rank and try to do a rank at a time, with progressive detailling the closer I get to the front, so the command group will get the most attention.

P.S. Ignore the marines in the background, they're for a side project I've got brewing... the ressurection of my old DIY chapter.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

*We Got Paint!*

Monday, November 19, 2007

I got some time to work on the miners late last night, and got a little accomplished.

The back rank got some base colors (flesh areas got Dark Flesh and helmets/picks/blasting charges got a mix of Chaos Black & Boltgun Metal) and one miner got the full treatment.

Well, as full as one of the guys in back is going to get, anyway.

There's some room for improvement, but, overall, I'm very pleased with the look of him. I think the unit will look good in those colors (beards will vary a bit from miner to miner, of course).

It's going on my bed-time, as I have to work tonight, so I'll leave it for now, but I'll be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking good mate. Don't be afraid about the lack of progress - is that the first time you've painted a mini for the army?


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

For this army, yes. It's the first.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, those guys look great! k:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice stuff - that test mini looks great.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Jacobite said:


> Nice stuff - that test mini looks great.





Anphicar said:


> Wow, those guys look great! k:


Thanks, guys! I appreciate the compliments, it's very encouraging!


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

*Thanksgiving Day Progress*

Well, I got some time for myself today, and sat down in my workspace with determination!

The entire back rank of the Miners are done, with the rest about to get base-coats.

Here's some pics of the back rank.

Overall, I'm happy.

I've changed my mind about the pick I used on the guy in the middle. I kind of like it, now, and almost wish I had used more of them.

Oh, well.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

*WIP Teaser*

The first unit of the Throng (the miners) will be done, barring emergencies or whatever, by the end of my weekend (I have a three-day) so I thought I'd post a quick shot to keep up interest...

I have to admit, the fact that people are paying attention to this project is keeping it from being as daunting a task as it looks to me sometimes.

Anyway, WIP pictures of the regiment's icon/standard bearer...


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

That's really nice metal painting. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

looks good. More updates please!!


----------

